# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Palythoa sp.

## Pedro Pacheco



----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Coral endemico, com variantes decores: bordas castanha-centro verde, todo azul; boradas azuis com centro branco ou castanho com centro-azul.

Abraços e Feliz 2007

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Já vi um desses por aqui... Se alimenta de algo? Algum cuidado especial?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Já vi um desses por aqui... Se alimenta de algo? Algum cuidado especial?



 :Olá:  Rafael

Luz...e uma vez por semana com uma seringa podes dar directo ovas de lagosta ou outros (micro)...para isso desliga a circulação.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Aqui existem, mas não são fáceis de se encontrar, já agora como os poderei apanhar, porque as rochas em que estão são enormes...se houver alguma forma de o fazer sem danificar a palythoa digam se faz favor.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Filipe




> se houver alguma forma de o fazer sem danificar a palythoa digam se faz favor.




Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## willian de assis

> Já vi um desses por aqui... Se alimenta de algo? Algum cuidado especial?


 aqui no brasil tem muitos eu ganhei um na word fishi e não morre nem a pau ta comigo dois anos ja passou por cada esperiencia,como ponho foto aqui para mostrar.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Para quem tem palythoas podia me dizer se elas se reproduzem rápido e qual o melhor método para o fazer.

----------

